# Magnesium Wisdom Requested



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

over on the Constipation Forum, we have a thread going called "Side Effects of Magnesium"....at present we are trying to figure out reasons for/what to do about: the side effect of feeling dizzy after taking 400-1000mg of magnesium for a few days in a row. Anyone with any insight into this question, we would be so grateful if you would visit our thread over on the Constipation board. thanks in advance.


----------

